# Electricians



## JohnElectrician (May 22, 2016)

When is it most busy time of the year, for a Electrician ? When you get the most work?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes electricians are most busy when they get a lot of work.


----------



## JohnElectrician (May 22, 2016)

Is there a certain time a year where it gets busy


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

24/7 if your good. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, in my case, today was very busy because I waited until the day my license expired to get my CE credits and renew my license.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Are you planning to only work during the busy periods or are you figuring if you just wait for that magical time of year to roll around your phone will start to ring.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm very confused about the OP's angle here as well.

OP, roofing, concrete, landscaping, etc. have seasons. If you really are an electrician of 7 years experience then you should already know that we are not seasonal.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

txgencon said:


> Well, in my case, today was very busy because I waited until the day my license expired to get my CE credits and renew my license.


Is there any other way?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

JohnElectrician said:


> Is there a certain time a year where it gets busy


Not for me.


----------



## ElectricianC-10 (May 28, 2016)

The best time is from April - September Usually November is strong and January as well.
But if you know that and you have a good name, you can start to work on your advertising for the winter time and stay busy all year long.


----------



## ElectricianC-10 (May 28, 2016)

You are very humble


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

my EC is generally busy Monday-Friday's from about 7 AM to 4 PM....


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

txgencon said:


> Well, in my case, today was very busy because I waited until the day my license expired to get my CE credits and renew my license.




Although I'm not an electrician I also had to do the CE today to renew my license. It beats tearing off the roof that I was planning on doing today




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

When you're busy depends on how good you are. :whistling


----------



## spencermoseley (Sep 19, 2016)

Actually it's always.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

How seasonally busy you are depends on the market you are in to an extent. If you work in resort and or vacation type areas you will pick up pre-season. I used to do a bunch of work on weekend vacation homes as well as beach clubs and those type places. Spring was always a crazy time.


----------



## RonPecinaJr (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm busiest twice in a year and they are usually 1) the first heat wave of the year, and 2) September, October, November, and December.


----------

